

How I Sync Application Preferences through Dropbox - logandk
http://logan.dk/post/536565827/how-i-sync-application-preferences-through-dropbox

======
chrisbolt
Why not just move the Preferences folder to your Dropbox then make a symlink?

~~~
ugh
Is there a reason why everyone recommends moving the folder and then putting a
symlink in its original location? Seems cumbersome.

I don’t move the folder, I just put a symlink in the Dropbox folder. That
seems to work great, am I doing it wrong?

– edit: Ah, I just had a epiphany. I only have one computer, I use Dropbox for
backup and to occasionally access one file or another when I happen to have to
use friend’s computer, not to sync several computers. It makes total sense to
put the “original” files into Dropbox and to put symlinks on the individual
computers if what you want to do is syncing, not backup. Is that right?

~~~
Psyonic
Ya, I'm almost certain that's right.

------
natch
"The Launch Agent is installed by writing the following into this file:"

Which is then followed by a file name.

So what is the following? Are we supposed to put the file name/path inside the
file itself? Does "this file" mean something other than the file that follows
immediately after the paragraph? Maybe "this file" means the file that was
mentioned above, and the file path (below) is "the following" which should be
written into the first file? The wording could be improved.

~~~
logandk
Thanks, hereby corrected.

------
mapleoin
You're gonna love DesktopCouch:
<http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch>

AFAIK Ubuntu is looking at putting that in their Ubuntu One cloud service.

------
mtarnovan
I've been using dropbox + symlinks to sync dotfiles and app preferences across
3 computers for a year now. Works like a charm.

